# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  Leather Coral

## mac2kw

Hi, all after some advice have oany of you got leather corals.
The reason i ask is i have, and over the last few 3 it hasn't come out. it has been shedding but usually does this in a matter of a day or 2 but never taken this long before. I have checked the condition of the wates and all seems fine, any answers ?

----------


## Anne

well they can be a bit moody, mine shut down for a couple of weeks when i moved it from my nano
Youve not changed the flow from your powerheads ?
Any hermit crabs annoying it ?

----------


## Timo

> Hi, all after some advice have oany of you got leather corals.
> The reason i ask is i have, and over the last few 3 it hasn't come out. it has been shedding but usually does this in a matter of a day or 2 but never taken this long before. I have checked the condition of the wates and all seems fine, any answers ?


Do you have any SPS corals close to it?
Did it used to be ok and just recently startend not opening?

----------


## mac2kw

Had a fish only tank for a couple of years, but i am New to keeping corals timo so not sure SPS?

Just looked up SPS and no i dont have anything like that i have:

1 flower Polyp
1 Pulsating star Polyp
1 Green star Polyp
1 Leather coral 
2 button polyps 

yes the leather coral was fine up to a few days ago

----------


## Timo

> Had a fish only tank for a couple of years, but i am New to keeping corals timo so not sure SPS?
> 
> and yes it was fine up to a few days ago


SPS are hard corals like acropora, hysteria, mellipora etc basicly these dont get on well with soft corals. If you dont have any hard corals you will be ok.

If you have change your water flow and the current is too strong for it then it wont want to open.

You could move it to a spot in the tank thats calmer.

Softs dont like changes so try not to move or mess about with your water too much. Some take a full week to recover from a change.

----------


## mac2kw

Im prob just panicking for nothing but just thought id ask peeps with more experience of soft corals than me, which aint that hard  :lol: .

----------


## Timo

Not a problem, here is a bit more on them for you;

Leather corals (Sarcophyton spp.) are moderately easy, but can be temperamental at times. If the polyps refuse to extend, check the pH and make sure it is above 8.3  or do a small water change (about 10 percent of the tank volume). Avoid the colorful soft corals of the Dendronephthya and Scleronephthya genera  they apparently have special dietary requirements and are difficult in the long term.

----------


## mac2kw

Ok timo ty for the advice ill keep a close eye on it and let you know how i get on by posting here. The LFS recomended using a product called reef dip - a coral disinfectant.

----------


## Timo

> Ok timo ty for the advice ill keep a close eye on it and let you know how i get on by posting here. The LFS recomended using a product called reef dip - a coral disinfectant.


Dont know much about that stuff, i would use dipping as a last resort only.

Just seen your modded post above and they will get on fine because there all soft corals  :Wink: 

Water change at the weekend then see if it improves at all bud, keep us posted though and piccies are good  :Smile:

----------


## mac2kw

Just about to put some pics on but not sure how size or were to put them  :lol: 

can pics be put in a post as an image or do they have to be an attachment
or do they have to go in the gallery?

new members who would hav em hey

----------


## Timo

> Just about to put some pics on but not sure how size or were to put them 
> 
> can pics be put in a post as an image or do they have to be an attachment
> or do they have to go in the gallery?
> 
> new members who would hav em hey


Put it on here as an attachment or use photobucket m8.

Gallery not working yet just moved servers.

----------


## mac2kw



----------


## mac2kw



----------


## Gary R

your coral looks fine mac2kw 

they do have days when they close up....i would not worry two much, what do you use to feed them, i use marine snow on mine every couple of days.

----------


## Timo

> 


The power head looks to be pointing striaght at it! they dont like fast streams of water pointed at them, think of it like you standing in a strong wind.

I would have it more to the top of the water line (the powerhead that it) and try to direct away from anything direct.

But like Gary says not looking too stressed.

----------


## mac2kw

Hi gary im using what my LFS advised.

Rotifers
A marine mix

Supliments

Salifert natural iodine 
Salifert all in one for calcium strontium and trace elements

Timo the powerhead has an attachment on it which spinns and changes the flow in a circular motion and is not blowing that hard.

----------


## Gary R

> Hi gary im using what my LFS advised.
> 
> Rotifers
> A marine mix
> 
> Supliments
> 
> Salifert natural iodine 
> Salifert all in one for calcium strontium and trace elements


yep thats fine m8  :Wink:

----------


## Timo

> Hi gary im using what my LFS advised.
> Timo the powerhead has an attachment on it which spinns and changes the flow in a circular motion and is not blowing that hard.


Should be ok then, your best off just letting it be for a while and keep an eye on your PH just make sure its above 8.2 bud.

----------


## Dave wow

test your magnesium levels. my leathers sulk if its too low. or mabe minor trace elements, i have had very good results with TMC A Elements and K Elements. your coral looks ok though some of mine dont open for days on end.

----------


## mac2kw

Which fish shop is it i live near lytham

----------


## Dave wow

world of water on preston new road near B&Q

----------


## mac2kw

Ah yes i know the one i think

I bought a large anemone with an anemone crab. However, it didnt last more than a few days maybe i was trying to run b4 walking

----------


## Dave wow

this sounds strange but nems either do or they dont! loost a sand nem at work 2 day

----------


## mac2kw

Panic over




Yes polyps are back and full - Looking good 

p.s Thanks for all the help and advice guys

----------


## plankton

thats good news

leathers can be very moody

----------


## Timo

> Panic over
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes polyps are back and full - Looking good 
> 
> p.s Thanks for all the help and advice guys


Cheers for the update, its looking good.  :Smile:

----------


## Gary R

> thats good news
> 
> leathers can be very moody


just sounds like my mrs  :oops:  did i say that  :sofahide:  just incase she see's this.

----------


## plankton

> just sounds like my mrs  did i say that  just incase she see's this.



heheh  :lol:

----------


## Dave wow

my missus has gone off in a huff???????????

----------

